# Norfolk coastline



## LozSiBen (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi all,

Giong for a week touring the Norfolk coast, anyone know any good sites fairly close to towns and also good for a very active 2 year old ?
Are there any decent wild camping spots for the odd night ?

Cheers L & S.


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Hi L&S,

Its not cheep but you could have a look at Kelling heath camp site they have a web site, Lots of childrens play equipment and walk through the wood to catch the Norfolk Steem railway into Sheringham. 

Ian


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi L & S

Don't know too much about the Norfolk coast, except the "Stranglers" had a song of the same name. Apparently, they took some treasure there, so it may be worth a visit. 

Have a great time.

Tim


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Seacroft Caravan Club site is within 1 mile of Cromer. Worth a visit
Roger


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

LorraineandSimon, Are you members of either the caravan club or the camping and caravaning club? because there are some great certified sites/locations on that coast. Some have great sea views.
Yours
Richard


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi L & S

Swags of sites etc in my neck of the woods (Norfolk coast). Try this web site, you should find somrthing there - I've found it really usefull.

5van.co.uk 

Good luck

David (Spindrifter)


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Norfolk coast*

Hi L & S

Lady Dinger and I done a 10 day tour of the Norfolk coast last Sept and started at Cromer and moved along to Kelling Heath.

As others have confirmed "Kelling Heath " camp site is very big , but the location is lovely with good facilicties. The steam train runs from Sherringham to a little town called Holt , which is well worth a visit.

Are going peak season ? July / Aug


----------



## 108401 (Nov 22, 2007)

I second the recommendation for Kelling Heath. It's lovely.

http://www.pinewoods.co.uk/ is also worth a look - we've not got around to trying it out yet, but it looks nice. Wells is a lovely coastal town. The site is literally a 2 minute walk through trees from the beach, and there's a miniature railway into Wells itself (probably around a 1 mile walk, or very pleasant cycle ride). There's a softplay centre just next to the harbour for kids, although I think it's only open at weekends away from school holidays. There's a large carpark next to Pinewoods that is suitable for motorhome parking (not overnight) - cost £3 for the day I think.

If you want a change from the coast and need entertainment for kids, Banham Zoo has it's own campsite. http://www.banhamzoo.co.uk/template.php?sectionId=17

Snettisham Farm Park has a CL site. http://www.snettishampark.co.uk/home.html

If you find any other particularly nice sites further east than Kelling Heath, please shout - we've not worked our way that far round yet.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

...not too many wildcamping places in Norfolk, the area has in the past been spoilt by the incursion of `drive resurfacing` and `roof repair` mob!
Malc


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi if you fancy a night near the Broads, the little site at the side of the Reedham Ferry is nice and the Pub does fantastic meals................park as far away as you can from the ferry though as it starts around 6am and can be quite noisy.


----------

